# Low beam and fog lights!!



## ch0w (Aug 28, 2007)

I just got a 2.5s altima and i was wondering where or what kind of fog lights are good? Also wanted to know where i can get brighter headlight bulbs and what brands are good. And what kind of intake are out for the 2.5s? very interested in that =] thanks!!

Also wanted to know if it's hard to change low beam's light bulb, because when i looked under the hood it seemed very hard to get to.


----------



## digitalbow (Dec 6, 2005)

Do some searching...
If you're going to upgrade exterior lighting, do it once and do it right - get a HID kit.
For an intake, I think a WAI is safer. Look into Berk for that... lots of good feedback from them.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Personally, I would just use a pair of Sylvania Silverstar Ultras in the headlamps and get the foglamp kit from Nissan.


----------



## digitalbow (Dec 6, 2005)

don't buy the fog kit from Nissan. you will get ripped off. there are decent OEM replicas on eBay for less than 100. It's not hard to take out the headlights, but you can do the left one without removing the assembly.


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

digitalbow said:


> Do some searching...
> If you're going to upgrade exterior lighting, do it once and do it right - get a HID kit.


 Noooooo....! Do it right? To do it right you got to go OE hid or a good hid projector retrofit. Kits suk ass! Don't waste your money on any of the brighter bulbs either. You'll be much further ahead in the long haul, moneywise, with my suggestions. Just my $.02...it's your cake!:woowoo: 

John


----------



## digitalbow (Dec 6, 2005)

^ True. Although I know of only a handful of people who have done retrofits on a 3rd gen. I would know...


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

digitalbow said:


> ^ True. Although I know of only a handful of people who have done retrofits on a 3rd gen. I would know...


Me too...but it was well worth it. They'd be better off sticking with halogen if they're only looking at kits! You may get a little more scattered light output but it's at the expense of all the other drivers on the road around you.:lame: 

john


----------



## insane_drifterz (Sep 17, 2007)

hi i have a 1988 200sx and it wont start one day it was idling and then it just shut off like sume 1 turned it off can some help me


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i like those projectors...where can i get one?


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

roadkill2_0 said:


> i like those projectors...where can i get one?


You make them yourself...:fluffy: 

John


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

ohh i thought ppl would sell them like that.....what do you need to get t make it yourself? sure seems like a good thing to do.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

digitalbow said:


> ^ True. Although I know of only a handful of people who have done retrofits on a 3rd gen. I would know...


haha couldnt wait to put the bumper on before you took the picture..haha lool looks crazzy g...i wana do the same thing...i dont evn have HIDs and even the highbeams on these altimas dont cut it...im probabaly just gonna get HIDs...if i mess up trying to do this, im gonna spend alot more money then i should've so ya...looks cool...id PAY labor just to have this done...haha


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

digitalbow said:


> don't buy the fog kit from Nissan. you will get ripped off. there are decent OEM replicas on eBay for less than 100. It's not hard to take out the headlights, but you can do the left one without removing the assembly.


ya its not too hard to take off the bulbs...just dont unscrew the clip like I did...that clip is insanely annoying...drivers side is pretty easy to get to....but you have to remove the water tank for the radiator to get to the passenger side bulb(not too complicated, its only like 3 screws)...as for fog lights...EBAY...oem spec projector foglights with halo rings(pretty good considering theyre only 100$ for the pair)...as for the intake...i got some random 70$ CAI off ebay for my 2.5S...it sounds ammmaazzing...no different then any other top brand CAI that you would pay 250$+ for


----------



## ennacac (Aug 25, 2004)

I put Silverstars in both my headlights and fog lights and am happy with them over the stock bulbs.

Tom


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I wanted the HIDs, so I bought a Z...


----------

